# SOftware IGBTs



## donigpx (Jun 11, 2006)

hola a todos,

estoy buscando un programa que calcule las perdidas en un modulo trifasico de IGBTs en aplicaciones de un inversor trifasico, que no sea Semisel de SEMIKRON, IPOSIM de EUPEC o Melcosim de MITSUBISHI.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## overgeo (Oct 5, 2006)

Wenas, prueba con esta calculadora
http://www.powerdesigners.com/InfoWeb/calculators/IGBTCalc/igbt_calc.shtm
no te puedo decir como de veraces son sus resultados pq no he verificado sus resultados en una aplicacion real, pero si la usas me interesaria q me dijeras si da resultados correctos o no, en cualqueir caso espero q te sea de ayuda.

1saludo.


----------

